# Finish Kare 1000P



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I used FK 1000P for the first time this weekend on my Clio Williams. 2 coats applied, waiting 15-20 mins before buffing off.

First impressions.......freakin awesome!!! :thumb: The finish it leaves is fantastic, like nothing else i have used before. Drove to work today in the snow and slush and the water beading is very tight.

One thing i also noticed, the lower panels would normally be caked up after today but there not, the mud seems to be beading too, lol.

Conclusion, brilliant so far  I would of taken some pictures but it was dark when i finished the final coat. When i went to wash my hands afterwards i noticed i got some of it on my right hand, the water was beading like crazy, lol.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

sounds like i need to get some


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

no more posts on how good fk1000p is!!!!


itll make me spend money i dont have!!!

:lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

fiestadetailer said:


> sounds like i need to get some


Kev sell the Colly and get some.
Gordon.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

badly_dubbed said:


> no more posts on how good fk1000p is!!!!
> 
> itll make me spend money i dont have!!!
> 
> :lol:


lol. its great value for money to be honest mate!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

caledonia said:


> Kev sell the Colly and get some.
> Gordon.


i'll have both, only got the colly a month or so ago, hardly used any yet
(just added a tub to my order with SP)


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

my colli is now redundant after sampling the FK


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Same here - winter topping of choice for me now.

It's even good enough for summer bling, but I do like LP/SN combo...


----------



## Johnny_Cashed (Aug 14, 2007)

Put a coat of FK1000P on my galant this weekend, it's the first non-liquid wax I've used and it was so easy to apply and remove! Plus I think I'll be able to pass the tin down to my grandkids to wax their hovercars as it's massive and you use so little.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Must admit I cant wait to try my sample out.

So could you apply one layer, wait 20 mins buff, then move straight to the next layer?

Any advantages for doing more than say 2?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Seems to top out at 2 Alex, and yes your process is spot on. Give it a couple of days and it looks awesome!

Do you have any FK425 QD to try too?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> no more posts on how good fk1000p is!!!!
> 
> itll make me spend money i dont have!!!
> 
> :lol:


Dave, I see you are down for the DA day on 28 Feb. If you can wait that long you can have what's left of my sample tin of FK1000 if you want: it will still do 3 or 4 layers on a regular sized car easily.

John


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

fantastic offer cheers very much 

anything your after i can bring along providing i have it?


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

badly_dubbed said:


> fantastic offer cheers very much
> 
> anything your after i can bring along providing i have it?


Nothing I can think of. I came to the conclusion recently that I must use what I have and stop buying for a while. However, if you have a Sonus washmit I wouldn't mind seeing what that looks like since I need a new one and I prefer to touch and feel such things before I buy - I must have 3 or 4 virtually unused mits lying around because I bought them and then didn't like the way they felt.


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

organgrinder said:


> Nothing I can think of. I came to the conclusion recently that I must use what I have and stop buying for a while. However, if you have a Sonus washmit I wouldn't mind seeing what that looks like since I need a new one and I prefer to touch and feel such things before I buy - I must have 3 or 4 virtually unused mits lying around because I bought them and then didn't like the way they felt.


dont have a sonus im afraid, i use a eurow sheepskin version if thats any use :thumb:


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

I think the Eurow one is the same as the Sonus (according to CYC site anyway). How do you find it?


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

really good little mitt!

one i can feel parts of the car im washing if you know what i mean, holds the suds really well too!

done maybe 25+ washes with it so far and holding up well


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

very similar but although the sonus mitt is brilliant i can't see it lasting an aweful long time as ive used mine a couple of dozen times and its already showing signs of wear :thumb: maybe better of going with the eurow


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Seems to top out at 2 Alex, and yes your process is spot on. Give it a couple of days and it looks awesome!
> 
> Do you have any FK425 QD to try too?


OK thanks - why a couple of days out of interest?

No I dont have any FK425 - is it good? How does it compare to Z8 and Red Mist?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

It's not a sealant like the Z and Dodo, but it has anti static properties and seems awesome at repelling dirt/dust. Plus it adds a great Zaino esque slickness to the finish and superb levels of gloss.

It cures properly after a few days, and looks even better!!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Nickos said:


> my colli is now redundant after sampling the FK


Bold statement there Nickos ... dammit, must resist!!! Hmm, maybe I'll try to con Bence out of a sample...


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I use the 425 too, thats just as awesome, lol.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

ahaydock said:


> OK thanks - why a couple of days out of interest?
> 
> No I dont have any FK425 - is it good? How does it compare to Z8 and Red Mist?


FK say that will the product dries quickly, and can be layered instantly, the 'look' will continue to develop over the coming days. I have seen some users say a week and a wash later it really looks better than the first day.

FK425 has been a rated product on here for ages by the likes of Brazo etc IIRC, but it had to be imported before. It smells great, is anti-static, dead easy to use and leaves a great shine. I really like it as a QD :thumb:

Bence did a great write up of the anti-static properties of it, demonstrated on a tv screen IIRC, as well as showing the dirt repelling qualities on a test section on his car last winter. Looks really good.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> sounds like i need to get some


Buy some you wont be disappointed and the tin is massive.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

I cant get it in Aus


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

caledonia said:


> Kev sell the Colly and get some.
> Gordon.


That's EXACTLY what I did.... WEll, I sold all my other waxes and sealants lol


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

R31Heaven said:


> I cant get it in Aus


international shipping ?


----------



## sal329 (Jun 27, 2008)

I say it a lot the more I use 1000p the more I like it. It looks great and it has great durability. I like to use it and when I do my final wipe down I use Optimum Car Wax and the last time I coated the car with Opt Opti Seal and it looked amazing.


----------



## R31Heaven (Jun 9, 2008)

Nickos said:


> international shipping ?


Who? Where? and How much?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Try Serious Performance :thumb:


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Just ordered mine
havent used anything of these types of materials before,(just a car wash man in previous years)

my red evo needs a good wash/polish etc,and i am eager to try this stuff out
will try and post some before and after pics (if i can the camera working)


----------



## Grinnall v8 (Feb 18, 2008)

Could this be put on top of Auto-balm

Was going to do the wife's car tomorrow with the Auto-balm, and
I have just got a tin of FK this week.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Grinnall v8 said:


> Could this be put on top of Auto-balm
> 
> Was going to do the wife's car tomorrow with the Auto-balm, and
> I have just got a tin of FK this week.


Yes you should have no problems with that.
1000p is quite similar to Colly in the solvent aspect, so it will normally bond to almost anything as Colly does also.
Just a lot easier to use and remove.
Gordon.


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

How does this stuff compare to Jetseal 109? That's the only sealant I have and used it on my wheels and paintwork before winter back in October. Was quite impressed but just wondering how the FK compares in looks and durability and if it would make the Jetseal redundant in my collection?

Also any pictures of it on silver?


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

It delivers a tremendous shine, infact on my alloys it looks amazing when they are clean.

So shiny infact that my non detailing neighbour who struggles to find enough enthusiasm to bring even a sponge to his cars asked me the other day what I do to make them that shiny.

Now that is a miracle in my eyes so the FK1000 must be doing something right.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I should also add that the FK1000p does have great dirt releasing properties, so much infact that my alloys look half presentable when dirty but after a heavy rain shower.

It foams extremely well for me. Only downside on the wheels is that the brake dust tends to accummulate in sections making it slightly harder to clean, this is when you get heavy rain, the dirt tends to mass together, but it is no biggy


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got some on my alloys too, it really does make them stand out! Especially when the sun shines onto them.


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

Ive used 1000P for the a couple times so far and results have been excellent. Considering how much this stuff costs, its a best value for your money product


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I haven't put any on my alloys yet, but maybe i should! lol :speechles


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

brilliant on alloys - had it on for about 3 months now...


----------



## veedubsimon (Mar 13, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> brilliant on alloys - had it on for about 3 months now...


just received my tub on saturday. so very durable then.....wonder how long it will last on wheels for......6 months??


----------



## Kilmo (Apr 30, 2008)

How do people rate 1000P compared to Swissvax Autobahn?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

veedubsimon said:


> just received my tub on saturday. so very durable then.....wonder how long it will last on wheels for......6 months??


I don't think it will last 6 months on wheels, it has been proven to last 4 months+ on the bodywork but the wheels get attacked by more contaminants. It should still last a fair few months though, just keep an eye on them. Mine are still protected from 3 weeks ago.


----------



## jasonbarnes (Sep 10, 2008)

had mine on my wheels for nearly 3 months now and still doing fine i would say i will get at least another month a they still look the same as they did after day 1 of applying the fk1000p on them, great thing is i'm saving a load of wheel cleaner at the moment too :thumb:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Read this thread and had to laugh ....it sounds just like the Jetseal 109 threads from a year or two ago ! :lol:

I got a very nice Finish Kare sample pack, with this and FK425 in it. Hav'nt tried the 1000P yet, but loving the FK425 :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I put a couple of coats on mine this weekend. Goes on very easy, not as easy to buff off as thought, but very pleased with the finish it left. Will see how it goes over the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Damm It!!!

This stuff sounds so good I am going to have to get my hand in my pocket again and buy yet another product. At this rate I don't think I will ever get to the bottom of another tin/tub of wax again


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

JonnyG said:


> Read this thread and had to laugh ....it sounds just like the Jetseal 109 threads from a year or two ago ! :lol:
> 
> I got a very nice Finish Kare sample pack, with this and FK425 in it. Hav'nt tried the 1000P yet, but loving the FK425 :thumb:


nothing like Jetseal, but maybe similar hype levels - might be my fault :lol:



QUIXXMAN said:


> Damm It!!!
> 
> This stuff sounds so good I am going to have to get my hand in my pocket again and buy yet another product. At this rate I don't think I will ever get to the bottom of another tin/tub of wax again


at least this stuff is dirt cheap and a HUGE tin, so will last you forever :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bigpikle said:


> at least this stuff is dirt cheap and a HUGE tin, so will last you forever :thumb:


Indeed mate. I get through a lot of wax and general detailing gear however my wax collection seems to grow faster than I am replacing it currently.

As it reasonably priced though mate, how can I say no:wall:


----------



## JonnyG (Apr 16, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> nothing like Jetseal, but maybe similar hype levels - might be my fault :lol: :thumb:


Yes, I meant the hype level  :thumb:


----------



## hartzsky (Dec 23, 2007)

I don't see 1000P similar to Jetseal at all. Here in the US, Jetseal is one of the highest priced sealants. Zaino, for example, is about about 60% less than Jetseal in the $$$$$$$$ department, 1000P is 50% less $$$$$$ than Jetseal. And both Zaino and 1000P will smoke Jetseal in the durability dept, atleast in my tests.


----------



## pytru (Dec 8, 2008)

first try of 1000p, (got my tin from Sp :thumb

have done the bonnet of the car, rest is sealed with 3*Z2
wheels have been removed to be treated inside/outside.

pretty slick on the wheels, great beading also !

great reflection and good wet effect on the bonnet (for a sealant :thumb :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

I used FK1000p for the first time on a friend's car this afternoon and it was a joy to put on, really easy once I'd gotten the oils going but I'm wondering if I left it on too long or applied it too thick (the sun was out too) as it became quite hard to buff off after 20 minutes. Looked really good though and will be interesting to see the durability and if it helps keep the car cleaner as it is unlikely to get a wash any time soon.


----------



## My2Cents (Jan 15, 2009)

Ordered mine a couple of days ago, can't wait !


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Hey all, 

Sorry for the thread revival - but got a question about the FK1000p.

I've got a brand new set of Diamond face cut wheels on my S2000 & wondered if this would be a good product to protect them?

Also if my process was correct should i buy some:

1. Wheel off & Wash AG shampoo.

2. Clean with AG custom wheel cleaner - with megs alloy brush & cotton flannel.

3. Clay bar inside & out any tough marks - Megs Clay & Megs QD.

4. Apply 2-3 coats of FK1000p with Megs App Pad, leave 10 mins minimum between each coat before buffing off with MF cloth.

5. Then should i leave it now or protect further with AG EGP? Or have i missed out a stage to add some more products?

Also my car is black - so thought high temp sealant may work well. Excuse the silly question but a bit of a novice & where would i use the product (what order).

Previous process - Clay bar, 3 coats AG SRP, 3 coats of AG UDS, 3+ Coats of Megs Gold Class wax.

Sorry for the noob question, all responses welcome. 

Cheers 

Brent


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

your process looks good but dont top the FK1000 with anything. Leave 20 mins before buffing off and then put your next layer on. 2 layers is plenty.

IIRC UDS has cleaners in it so your previous multiple coats over over stuff will likely have been removing some or all of whatever was below anyway....


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

How does FK1000p compare with AG EGP?

Suitable glaze to go under it?


----------



## jackal2513 (Jun 30, 2008)

FK1000p lasted 3 months on my alloys


very impressed


i washed the alloys around 3 or 4 times during those 3 months and only with normal Zaino car shampoo and a quick agitate

after 3 months I was starting to get little circular patches of dirt/brake dust that the car shampoo wouldn't remove so i bilberry'd the whole alloy, SRP's it and then gave them a fresh coat

now trying it on the bodywork instead of multi-Z3 to see how it compares (certainly its going to be a lot easier that Z3 x3 + ZFX + Z8)


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Kilmo said:


> How do people rate 1000P compared to Swissvax Autobahn?


i do have a test on this currently going on, but from the obvious things its alot cheaper than SV autobahn, and tbh for everyday i use FK currently although in a stupid movement i put FK then the SV Autobahn personally i know its overkill but it seemed a good idea...:lol:


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

Would this offer better protection than Chemical Guys Wheel guard?

Thikning of getting some Prime Strong to do the cleaning on the wheels and then want something new to top it with, this could be it...:thumb:


----------



## jackal2513 (Jun 30, 2008)

Throbber said:


> Would this offer better protection than Chemical Guys Wheel guard?
> 
> Thikning of getting some Prime Strong to do the cleaning on the wheels and then want something new to top it with, this could be it...:thumb:


i tried CG wheel guard

it didnt seem to do anything at all


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

So you'd rate 1000 over the Wheel Guard?

Interesting reading about the anti static properties of FK425, would it be worth topping the 1000 with this on the wheels, will it add anything to the shine as well as help stop the brake dust sticking?

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

FK can be used on paintwork with good effect to and its cheap lol..


----------



## KennyC (Aug 11, 2008)

I love FK1000p, I think it gives a lovely wet look on my car


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Throbber said:


> So you'd rate 1000 over the Wheel Guard?
> 
> Interesting reading about the anti static properties of FK425, would it be worth topping the 1000 with this on the wheels, will it add anything to the shine as well as help stop the brake dust sticking?
> 
> ...


ive not tried FK 425 on wheels, but it is very good at keeping dust away from the paintwork


----------



## BledS2k (Aug 6, 2008)

Cheers for the comments - i'll be ordering me some of the FK1000p then ;-)

Best place is Serious Performance i take it?

Also is it wise to SRP the alloy before i FK1000p it?

Thanks Brent


----------



## Throbber (Apr 28, 2007)

fiestadetailer said:


> ive not tried FK 425 on wheels, but it is very good at keeping dust away from the paintwork


Thanks, sounds like it might be worth a try on the wheels then.

Does it add anything to the sealant (like Jeffs Gloss)?

Cheers


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

I know it adds a wet look , and is fantastic on wheels (alloys ) but does it mute or kill flake pop on pearlescent paintwork ? I use opti-seal at the moment but seriously thinking of FK 1000 for Autumn and winter driving , or indeed to throw spanner in the works CARLACK 68 !. Does anybody have experience of using both and opinions please. thanks


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

Carlack is a good AIO but I've not used the LLS sealant. It has a good rep though.

FK1000 doesnt mute flake - I've got it on both my metallic cars with zero issues. OptiSeal very slightly darkens paint when you apply it - try a small area in good lighting and on dark colours you can see it. The FK is a brighter look and fine on all paint. I think the pic above shows plenty of flake....


----------



## mellowfellow (Jul 11, 2009)

Well that pretty much explains everything Damon. Dunno if you read my other posts about the MYstic Blue BMW , i could not understand how MUCH darker it looked after i had applied Blackhole and Opti-seal . 
To be honest it was a much nicer colour after polishing (PO203s) and Ipa wipedown . 
I was dissapointed about the final colour , I had not noticed optiseal darkening before as my own car is Pearl Black .

Do you tend to use FK1000 during Autumn / winter as i had noticed you had been using Opti-seal. ?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I've used all sorts of things but FK1000 became my favourite winter product last autumn so will be what I use again this year. OS is fine though - will see you through several months with no problems


----------

